# New to posting but a long time reader



## Trying To Understand (Feb 28, 2019)

Hello,

I'm new here but have read the forums for a long time now. I'm hoping to gain insight about my marriage and issues we've been having.

Thank you!


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

Welcome

Make sure to tell us all relevant info good and bad for both of you. That will ensure you get the best advice.


----------

